# Just a piccy of a fishy~



## atrieisan (Jan 29, 2012)

This was just a pic I did in excitement of getting my new Halfmoon betta. :3 It was done on a paint program known as Paint Tool Sai, and had over 43 layers and about 2 hours worth of work. This is actually my first time drawing a fish. I'm more or a canine artist. aheheh ^^;


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh my glob 0-0 how did you do it??


----------



## atrieisan (Jan 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> oh my glob 0-0 how did you do it??


I honestly don't know. o-o;


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

lol it is very nice tell us if you would start to do others people's betta's ^-^


----------



## Thikimo (Jan 31, 2012)

Great detail. Adorable too!


----------



## atrieisan (Jan 29, 2012)

betta lover1507 said:


> lol it is very nice tell us if you would start to do others people's betta's ^-^


Hmm, if I'm free from university studies, it sounds like fun. ^^


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

This is amazing o-o I love the texture you used on the scales, and the background is so pretty. <3


----------

